# shetland pony and LICE. help please



## kembryon (27 December 2007)

I have a mini shetland and whilst grooming him found he has lice. it is so hard to treat when they have such thick coats so i clipped him out(he has lots of rugs) and doused with lice powder. But is there any suggestions on how to get rid of them as they seem to love him especially because he has such a wooly coat and i dont really want to keep having to clip him.


----------



## Donkeymad (27 December 2007)

Not certain what you are asking as you have dosed him with louse powder, which is how you get rid of them. You do need to clean his rugs and grooming kit, treat any other horses he has come into contact with, and clear out and treat his stable.You may find you need to treat him twice, usually two weeks apart, but check the instructions for your particular louse powder.


----------



## dozzie (27 December 2007)

I had to clip out a NF that had lice. Took years to clear! Probably because i was too woosey and wouldnt go the whole hog! Dont do what I did. Clip him out and delouse every 2 weeks. Someone suggested a shampoo as well but it was no use to me as my pony died last year. You need to get rid of the eggs and they are the hardest!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (29 December 2007)

You need to repeat the treatment atleast twice as the new ones hatch!!  Your vet will be able to give you better treatments than tackshop louse powder.


----------



## Wooleysmum (29 December 2007)

I got this cattle stuff for mine, Flypor. Its great, you drizzle it on along the back and it zaps them. Farmers use it for cattle.


----------



## varkie (29 December 2007)

You need to use deosect - you can either get it from your vet, or behind the counter at a country store like Scats.  When you use it on your pony, you also need to treat any other ponies/horses he/she is turned out with, plus all soft items - headcollars, ropes, rugs, and even wood if they come into contact with that - on stables, fences etc.  Then re-treat several times over the coming weeks.  That should get rid of them.

I just don't think louse powders or shampoos that you buy off the shelf are strong enough.


----------



## Donkeymad (29 December 2007)

My vet -who is a very experienced and highly respected equine vet - recommends people use the Lincoln Louse Powder, the one that says not for use on horses. I used it and was really effective, and pretty cheap too.
As stated though, if it is lice everything needs to be thouroughly cleaned, all bedding removed and stable disinfected and any other animals that have been in contact or groomed with the same kit etc, must be treated too.


----------



## Nudibranch (30 December 2007)

Definitely ask your vet. You'll need to keep repeating treatments with powder as the eggs hatch out. Lice are wierd though, there are 9 horses turned out together at our yard and the only one who ever seems to suffer with lice is one of my shetlands. We treat them all as a matter of course but it's always her. I wonder if they are choosy?!


----------



## liveryblues (30 December 2007)

My vet precribes frontline (same as you get for dogs) It is highly effective. You can get it in a pump/spray bottle, once it has dried it is safe ie grooming and is effective for upto three months. Brilliant stuff you can get from an ordinary vets for about £30 a bottle but it is really good.


----------



## joanne1920 (31 December 2007)

Coopers Fly and Lice Control about £25.00 a bottle, pour on and rub into mane and top of tail wait 2 weeks and re apply, did it with my shetland and cob, worked a treat, you could actually see them running out of mane/tail/hair and dying, very theraputic!!!!! especially when you've tried everything to get rid of the little bu**ers! this year i have used louse powder but more of a preventative that treatment as vet told me louse powder not good for actually killing lice, only repels them. Stuff for cattle works too, very good, but only available from vet cost me about £7.50 for a little bottle.


----------

